# Bob the Flagellant Doll



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thought I'd share a gift my loved one put together for me for Christmas this past year. Being an avid Witch hunter/ inquisition fan, I've always loved Arco- Flagellants. I even had an imaginary arco named bob I would tell 40k jokes around during games. Anyway, here's Bob the Flagellant in cute doll form!

http://s875.photobucket.com/albums/ab312/Mesbane/?action=view&current=BobtheFlagellant.jpg


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

and i can get one of these where?


----------

